# Pyrography Projects



## handsawgeek (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi, All,

This past weekend, I was going through some boxes of photos at home and found some good pics of a number of pygrography pieces I had made back in the 1990s.










I have updated my Projects Page with these new-found photos.

Some of these projects were posted previously on the page, but the pics I had available were quite inferior. These new pics are much clearer and show a great deal more detail.

They can be found here:

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/104816
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/104998
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/131401

Enjoy !!


----------



## intelligen (Dec 28, 2009)

Those look great! Thanks for re-sharing.


----------



## retired_guru (Sep 5, 2014)

All very well done. My favorite is the lazy raccoon in the tree.


----------



## handsawgeek (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks,
That was one was my faves. Sometimes I wish I hadn't sold it. Unfortunately, I cannot find the original patterns I used for these, else I'd make a duplicate to keep around. Maybe if I get back into woodburning again, I'll come up with a similar one.


----------

